

Startup Quote: Jeff Atwood, co-founder, Stack Overflow - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5920881134

======
raychancc
You can achieve a shallow local maximum with A/B testing - but you’ll never
win hearts and minds.

\- Jeff Atwood (@codinghorror)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5920881134>

